# Goodbye, for now



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

I came, and I went. School started, and although I will still make slingshots or read the forum, I will no longer be on daily. I don't shoot every day, or every week even. I don't work on slingshots much anymore. My time has shifted very much to other woodworking, school, and sailing. I may be back, just not for a little while.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Enjoy your next season of life! Peace!


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

It was a pleasure to have you as part of the community...stop by when you can.

Darren


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well my friend we all do many things thru out our life time...As School has it's place right now to learn & better

your self...Plus a few different intrests you have....I am sure you will pop in too the forum

just to see what is what...As I am sure you have made many friends here...Best to you....~AKAOldmiser


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Stop in from time to time  be safe on your travels.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The forum will be here if and when you return. Best wishes.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Have always a hand of water under your ship and a lot of wind in your sail
???? cheers see you later ????


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You need a song :


----------

